
Why small satellites are big right now - binoyxj
http://fortune.com/2015/08/04/small-satellites-newspace/
======
binoyxj
Watch Planet Labs 'Flock 1E' deploy from the ISS
[https://vimeo.com/134652822](https://vimeo.com/134652822)

